# Dumping Waste Water



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been unimpressed with the waste water disposal system on my van; the pipe that emerges from the service locker did not empty the tank fully while the pipe leading straight down through the van floor was awkward to get at, required putting my hand into the waste tank and took forever to drain. I decided a motorised valve would resolve most issues, so I fitted the attached using kit from CAK tanks (who were incredibly helpful in giving advice including a full parts list).

The result is excellent - just drive over the waste point and operate the switch, which I've positioned by the driver's door so I can reach it from the seat or from outside. Not only is it quicker, cleaner and simpler, I've noticed an unexpected bonus that the tank is cleaner and fresher, presumably because the faster outflow from the bottom of the tank takes more debris away with it. Result


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

Does your improved system include a macerator?

mango


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

mangolover said:


> Does your improved system include a macerator?
> 
> mango


Er, no :? Should it? The outlet pipe is 1", so it probably wouldn't take a mango. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Really handy if some idiot is tailgating you and hassling to overtake.

A few gallons of washing up water sprayed up his windscreen should persuade him to back off!! 8) 8) 

What am I saying!    

How could I even think such scurrilous thoughts?? 8O 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Valve*

Hell Cavs,

We had the same issues with getting wet feet on our previous motorhome, a Eura Mobil.

So I bought the same valve as you. When I sold the van and bought our Frankia, I took the valve off the Eura and fitted it to the frankia.

Only difference is that I fitted ours inside the services locker. Pull up on the French motorway aires with the waste drump. Drive over and don't even need to leave my seat.

I will take a photo when I get chance with the cockpit button in-case Zeb buys it.

TM


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> A few gallons of washing up water sprayed up his windscreen should persuade him to back off!! 8) 8)


Another unforeseen benefit - now you've put the thought in my head! :twisted:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cavs said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > A few gallons of washing up water sprayed up his windscreen should persuade him to back off!! 8) 8)
> ...


For really pushy and aggressive drivers, maybe the grey waste tap is not the only one that could have a similar valve fitted!!  

Dave   :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

The only problem I see with your installation setup is that the valve could freeze up and crack in the winter.

We tour in the depths of winter, Hence the reason ours is inside.

TM


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Winter*



teemyob said:


> The only problem I see with your installation setup is that the valve could freeze up and crack in the winter.
> 
> We tour in the depths of winter, Hence the reason ours is inside.
> 
> TM


Yes, I thought of that as we tour in winter as well. I reasoned that the bottom part of valve was empty, the central metal part contained only the rotating ball, and the top part contained a short column of water leading straight into the waste tank, which is inside and relatively warm. If the short column of water froze it would expand upwards into the waste tank with no harm done. The valve would then be useless, of course, until it thawed out again  , but most of the water going into the waste tank would be warm.

So I've made a judgement, but time will tell :!: Thanks for the thought and the warning, though.

Stephen


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

After buying our first van "Preloved" and having to clean the grey tanks out I have never allowed grey water to accumulate in our successive vans. Usually buckit and chuckit. But we only ever drain the bathroom into the tanks, even that can get yucky if left to brew.

Steve


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> cavs said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Dave,
You're a bad influence (on me at least) :lol: :lol: 
Stephen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Valve Cak*

Here is my Install.

I would add that prior to carrying out the mod to our ALDE heating. The original manual waste valve froze up at just -7 in the Pyrenees.

Now we can select with a slider valve in the modified air duct and blast warm air to the services duct.

See images.

Just trying to help. Not knocking your install Cav. I installed the Special "Zebedee Bond" style cockpit switch to help prevent Mini GrandTeemYob's from dumping the waste, when they they play Drivers on campsites. It also prevents my knees from catching it.

TM

PS: The hanging wire is for Mercedes to connect an updated switch for the Eberspacher Heater (When I get around to it).


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Valve Cak*



teemyob said:


> I installed the Special "Zebedee Bond" style cockpit switch to help prevent Mini GrandTeemYob's from dumping the waste, when they they play Drivers on campsites.


 :lol: :lol: Marvellous - I shall remember that for when mine are tall enough to reach more than the steering wheel.

Stephen


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Valve Cak*



teemyob said:


> Just trying to help. Not knocking your install Cav.


All help much appreciated, thanks. The idea that you might be 'knocking' never occurred to me.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Love the switches TM.

I did wonder why you had fitted a spare "_exhaust pipe_". 8O 

Dave :lol:


----------



## spaceman (Aug 17, 2008)

what a good idea . I have almost the same van 680sd. Spoke to Cak tanks almost there..but.... wondered what you did to change the 1/2'' waste fitting on the tank to larger size ?
( or text me and i will call you 07941527050 )
thanks


----------

